# Utah Archery Bear



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

My buddy Mike took a great bear with his bow this past weekend. After seeing several bears on his trailcams and having a couple close calls, he was able to arrow this big boy. Congrats Mike!



Hawkeye


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great bear!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bear. that a big sucker


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

what mountain? la sal?


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a beaut. Wish people would quit posing the animals out in front of them so that they look bigger than they are though... nice bear.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> That's a beaut. Wish people would quit posing the animals out in front of them so that they look bigger than they are though... nice bear.


My thoughts as well. Really an awesome bear, no need to try and take a deceiving picture.


----------



## ivideowildlife (Apr 12, 2013)

Way to get it done on a great bear! Congrats!


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

That is a beautiful bear. Congratulations!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

N8ON said:


> My thoughts as well. Really an awesome bear, no need to try and take a deceiving picture.


Kind of like holding a fish out in front of you towards the camerahoto:. Never can tell how big animals/fish are. But you can tell that that bear is a brute! Congrats to the hunter:O||:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great Bear and I like the pose. I appreciate that the animal is positioned in the forefront in order to better display the detail. Who cares if the size is misrepresented. I say take your pics however you want and I'll just be thankful that you took the time to share them.-----SS


----------

